# Newbe.LiveCaptioning



## newbe36524 (Jul 25, 2021)

newbe36524 submitted a new resource:

Newbe.LiveCaptioning - With this tool, you can add voice live captioning to your live streams to bring a better experience



> With this tool, you can add voice live captioning to your live streams to bring a better experience to your viewers.
> *Download and Installation*
> First, you can download the version that corresponds to your operating system from the Release page:
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

